# Kanye West to Close the PanAm Games???



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just heard that Kanye West is the headliner act to close the PanAm Games. Is there no Canadian act that might have been a better choice after all they are taking place in Canada?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

He is as Canuck as the other headliner, Pitbull....


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, Serena Rider is there. 
You are right, Mr West has to just go away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is it going to generate revenue? Then they did their job.

If it isn't, they failed miserably. It doesn't affect me in that I don't have to hear it. If the date is not a sunday or tuesday, it won't affect my commute either.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

We should bum rush the stage Kanye style and not let him finish his performance....Canadian style of course...we'll be apologizing profusely


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

DrHook said:


> We should bum rush the stage Kanye style and not let him finish his performance....Canadian style of course...we'll be apologizing profusely


Well played!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't recognize the talent in West that others obviously do. I think he's a terrible choice. There are many Canadian acts that would be more appropriate and certainly more entertaining to me.

I'll pass.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

There's a petition to stop West from performing:

https://www.change.org/p/toronto-pa...autopublish&utm_term=des-lg-no_src-reason_msg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I'm really not a fan of the Tragically Hip, but THAT would make some sense to me. It's blues rock that appeals to people from 8 to 80.

That's just one. There are many choices they could have made.

West is a joke to me (and not a very funny one).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They should handle it the same way they handled 50 Cent. 

[video=youtube;vkec_t0Lde8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkec_t0Lde8[/video]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The petition has over 17,000 signatures already. This is what is posted on their site:

"The Toronto Pan Am games have proven to be very important for Torontonians this year and have triggered a unified sense of pride in our city. It would only be just to ask a proud Torontonian (or even a Canadian for that matter) in the music industry to perform, such as Drake, Walk Off The Earth, Feist, Metric, Shania Twain, deadmau5, Crystal Castles, Zeds Dead, The Weeknd, Peaches, K'naan, and many many more! The options for Toronto artists are far from limited and choosing someone like Kanye West raises several concerns among the people. Why was a local artist or group not chosen and supported, just as our local athletes are throughout the games?"

I'll admit that I don't know all the suggested acts but I do know a lot of them and I'd much rather see anyone other than Kanye West!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

There have been numerous anti Kanye performance petitions lately in various areas.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But no one cared about the pan am games until this was announced...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

To tell the truth, I'm only using the "why not a Canadian artist?" card as an excuse.

The truth is, I really don't like him either as an _artist _ or as a person. That's based on his on camera persona only of course. I've never met the man.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> To tell the truth, I'm only using the "why not a Canadian artist?" card as an excuse.
> 
> The truth is, I really don't like him either as an _artist _ or as a person. That's based on his on camera persona only of course. I've never met the man.


We're in the same boat! I agree they should have gone with a Canadian artist, but they didn't.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well dammit they could have asked me. I can go onstage and make as big an ass of myself as West does and a lot cheaper. Now I'm really bummed out, Kanye West instead of me, that sucks.

:Smiley-fart::sSig_DOH:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not someone i would want to see, or support...but when he`s in Toronto , tickets sell out.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

West instead of Drake? Hm.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This guy, Saad Rafi is getting paid $500,000 for chairing the Pan Am Committee. Gotta wonder if he's getting more from somewhere else from signing a very disliked individual like West ??? And keeps trying to defend his decision. He has no accountability either (to the people of Canada).


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

30k now.

[video=youtube;UnNJTDA4fn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnNJTDA4fn8[/video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

maybe they can swap him out for one of these guys..

[video=youtube;6ILAdKBicMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ILAdKBicMc[/video]

[video=youtube;TnHm4ro_l8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s[/video]


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its really an insult and a kick in the ass, for all the great Canadian musicians out there, anybody with a brain should know better..


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Careful what you wish for - you could get the dreaded "Bieb"


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Honestly Bieber would be a better choice.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

or maybe Nickleback...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Mayor Tory now says that tax payers have a right to know how much West is getting paid. Very much doubt if Saad Rafi will comply.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, wtf does music have to do with the games any way?

The games are shit and no one under 30 cares (probably under 40).

So, is the point to bring in revenue? Attention? 

If it's either of the above Kanye is your man. Or Kim Mitchell, right?

Hahaha

If it's a


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> Well, wtf does music have to do with the games any way?
> 
> The games are shit and no one under 30 cares (probably under 40).
> 
> ...


They have to be shit. Canada is leading in medals. Something terribly wrong there


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The sports are fine. It's entertaining to watch Canadian athletes winning even if it isn't really a world level event. The US sent a huge team and we seem to be holding our own. 

There seems to be pretty good attendance at most of the sports from what I've seen.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't remember anyone interested in this stuff when I was in high school, and now we're all grown up. I only expect it has gotten worse over the years. This viewpoint could be due to my clinical frustration, however.

Apparently, they're getting half the amount or just over half that was expected. There's lots of "spirits high - attendance low" news. 

On 680 this morning, they mentioned people jumping on the band-wagon, since we're actually doing very well.

I really don't know what to make of the whole thing. It's something I'm extremely disinterested in.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ME!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A BNL reunion would have been a better fit for it. Oh well.

West is a terrible choice as he really doesn't have any connection with the city, sport, and doesn't really come across as someone of decent character...that Taylor Swift incident shows his true colours to be a selfish whiny bitch, not exemplary of the spirit of the games.
Plus, with Pit Bull there, its already a little too heavily skewed to American rap artists.

But in truth, im drawing a blank on a worthy CRTC certified artist...other than Drake (ugh), Im having a hard time thinking of someone with enough stature AND relevance ie someone that's at least been on the radar of contemporary music in the past decade or so.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> To tell the truth, I'm only using the "why not a Canadian artist?" card as an excuse.
> 
> The truth is, I really don't like him either as an _artist _ or as a person. That's based on his on camera persona only of course. I've never met the man.


I have friends from the states who have less on their files than west and are not allowed into Canada. Money Talks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm wondering if we started one of them crowd funding thingies.......



Shit, I'd pay money to have West _not perform_.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> A BNL reunion would have been a better fit for it. Oh well.
> 
> West is a terrible choice as he really doesn't have any connection with the city, sport, and doesn't really come across as someone of decent character...that Taylor Swift incident shows his true colours to be a selfish whiny bitch, not exemplary of the spirit of the games.
> Plus, with Pit Bull there, its already a little too heavily skewed to American rap artists.
> ...


Why does it have to be in the last decade? Gordon Lightfoot comes to mind. Maybe Niel Young. Personally, other than Lightfoot, here's some one who has more than enough stature and relevance. Listen to the crowd when the little Lady comes on.
[video=youtube;W2zwT_wW-Eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2zwT_wW-Eg[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;bLynbXQ36DU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLynbXQ36DU[/video]
I'm just wondering.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Reno is dynamite. I saw her many years ago and was a fan right away. She sings to the folks in the back row.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Reno is dynamite. I saw her many years ago and was a fan right away. She sings to the folks in the back row.


I saw her years ago in a small hall. She sang a few songs then put down the mic and did the rest of the night clean.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just found out that this guy was the Deputy Minister of Health when Orange bought all those sub standard helicopters that we are still paying for!!!! And he signed off on that!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This would be soooo much better I can't even think of a word to express it.

[video=youtube;2Ni8oFtgoAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ni8oFtgoAI[/video]

[video=youtube;cwcac7sqOnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwcac7sqOnQ[/video]

[video=youtube;QrkgV5bl7kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> This would be soooo much better I can't even think of a word to express it.
> 
> [video=youtube;2Ni8oFtgoAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ni8oFtgoAI[/video]
> 
> ...


All better choices than West.

They won't change the decision as they'd have to pay West anyway, but this is a black mark on the event, an embarrassment really.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

An opportunity to showcase Canadian talent that other countries would not have missed. A complete farce and a waste of yet more of my tax dollars to support a jerk (according to most reports).



Milkman said:


> All better choices than West.
> 
> They won't change the decision as they'd have to pay West anyway, but this is a black mark on the event, an embarrassment really.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If the closing is being televised perhaps the networks are calling the shots. If they are trying to reach a PanAm audience it would make more sense to feature an international "Star" than a group from Canada that many are unlikely aware of.

I could care less who they choose, as I won't be watching, but can't stand West, in any form.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Why does it have to be in the last decade? Gordon Lightfoot comes to mind. Maybe Niel Young. Personally, other than Lightfoot, here's some one who has more than enough stature and relevance. Listen to the crowd when the little Lady comes on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm just wondering.


Well, just my opinion, but a few reasons:
1)age demographics...Lightfoot etc don't have much appeal to the under 50 crowd, and that's a bigger, more desirable demographic than the over 50 crowd.
2) energy level for a show like this...Lightfoot? ugh. the mere name makes me want to put a gun in my mouth, except his music is such a sedative I'd never be able to load it. obviously the producers have a different vibe in mind. not knocking the music as much as the appropriateness of it. May as well play opera at basketball games then.
3)the shows are seen as an opportunity to show a portion of the world another side of Canada....trotting out 70 yr old folk singers riding moose and beavers, etc just seems lame.
Again, only speaking for myself, but I get wanting to try something hip, energetic, youthful etc...But buying some American talent from the headlines of TMZ just isn't it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> If it's either of the above Kanye is your man. Or Kim Mitchell, right?


Little bit of interesting trivia, Kim Mitchell produced several songs on Kanye's last album. I believe he also single handedly wrote and produced Pearl Jam's Yield while the gentlemen sipped margaritas. The man is a national treasure. 

That's a fact.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Little bit of interesting trivia, Kim Mitchell produced several songs on Kanye's last album. I believe he also single handedly wrote and produced Pearl Jam's Yield while the gentlemen sipped margaritas. The man is a national treasure.
> 
> That's a fact.


Are you pulling my leg? 

Brenden O'Brien produced yield. Maybe he wrote the songs? Doesn't sound right.

Mitchell and Kanya? On the yeezus album? If he did, then he's the guy who messed it up, so Rick Rubin had to fix it.

For the record: I like Kim Mitchell's hits - except for that "I am a wild party". Go for a soda and patio lanterns are classic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm scfrewin' with ya, thats a fact


----------

